# Software bereitstellung im Netzwerk



## LittleDestroyer (23. November 2010)

Hallo,
Ich will in meinem Netzwerk einzelne Programme von meinem Rechner freigeben, bzw. bereitstellen.
Quasi wie bei Citrix XenApp. Also nicht den ganzen Desktop über Remote oder VNC, sondern nur die einzelnen Programme.

Ich hab auch schon ein Programm gefunden das nennt sich "GO-Global" von GraphOn. Nur ist das noch nicht ganz das gelbe vom Ei. Bei meinem Test ist das Programm öfters mal abgestürzt. Und die Linux Version ist auch nicht gerade das beste.

Gibt es noch Alternativen? Wenn ja welche?
Am besten wäre Open Source.

Hoffe jemand kennt sich in diesem Gebiet besser aus als Ich,
MfG LittleDestroyer


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. November 2010)

Hi,

von Linux zu Linux könntest du X-Forwarding über ssh nehmen. Somit wird nur das Programm(fenster) übertragen, die User arbeiten quasi auf dem Server. Deine Angabe "nicht den ganzen Desktop, sondern nur die einzelnen Programme" war dahingehend etwas schwammig formuliert.

Wo soll das Programm denn laufen? Auf dem Client oder auf dem Server?

Gruß
BK


----------



## LittleDestroyer (24. November 2010)

Achso entschuldige,
Ich meinte ich möchte auf dem Client das Programm vom Server ausführen.

z.b.: Ich habe OpenOffice auf ein Linux Betriebsystem, kann es aber mit meinem Windows Client öffnen. Ich glaube das Programm wird auf dem Linux Rechner ausgeführt und ich kann halt dann damit drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (24. November 2010)

Hi,

hmm, da fällt mir jetzt eigentlich nur das X-Forwarding ein (es gibt auch einen X-Server für Windows), aber da sollte es auch "komfortablere" Lösungen geben.

Gruß
BK


----------



## LittleDestroyer (24. November 2010)

Das geht schon in die richtige richtung, nur wie gesagt, bischen konfortabler wär echt nicht schlecht.
Wenn es wirklich nichts anderes gibt werd ich des wohl so machen.

Mit Citrix geht des wirklich wunderbar, nur ist es halt nicht bezahlbar, und ich hab halt noch diese GO-Global gefunden, das wär schon fast das richtige, nur so richtig super wie Citrix funktioniert es halt nicht, das man sowas nicht genauso hinbekommt ist klar.


----------

